# AMD A6-9200 APU, what is this thing?



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

I was looking at notebook with A8-7410 with Radeon R5 graphics when I spotted 2 models with this AMD A6-9200 APU with Radeon R4. Problem is, there doesn't seem to be ANY info about it what so ever! Anywhere!

There is A6-9210 listed on Wiki, but it says that's dual core based on Excavator. This here clearly says it's a quad core.

So, now I'm confused. The A8-7410 looks really decent, but this A6-9200 appears to be some sort of newer model that is not listed anywhere. It can't be Zen yet, but it has DDR4 support so it's not that old either.

Anyone got any info on this?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

I mean did you try Google? 

http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Bristol-Ridge-A6-9210-Notebook-Processor.182728.0.html


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

Did you read? It's listed as A6-9200. Not 9210 or 9220. 9200 DEAD.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

Doesn't matter it is the same series of chips based on Bristol Ridge.

Also remember you are relying on humans to properly tag a laptop at a store. Having worked at one let me tell you that's a bloody joke.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm assuming A8-7410 is a better option despite the fact it's an older APU. It has 2 physical cores more, that has to count for something. Not sure how R5 compares to newer R4 either...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

The only thing it lacks is ddr4 support for all intents and purposes the cores are the same.

And for that reason I would get an i5.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

i5 for 319€ you say (A8-7410, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD). Good luck. I can't even find an i3 for that kind of money, let alone i5...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend an fx based amd chip in a laptop to anyone. There is a reason it is cheap.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

It literally has to run websites and Youtube. Intel only has N3060 in this price point and it's a crappy little dual core.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

The FX based stuff are crappy dual cores...They are terrible in laptops, if you want to waste the money on one go ahead I just wouldn't recommend them for anything.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

And buy what? Core i3 for 130-150€ more which is still just a crappy dual core. But with equally as crappy GPU. Considering the crappy E-450 at 1.6 GHz with just 2 cores had enough grunt to last 5+ years and was basically just screwed by lack of drivers, this A8 would be like 4 times as fast easily. There is literally nothing else in this price range except N3060 and Atoms...

EDIT:
Found Pentium N3710, 4 cores, 2.56 GHz. But it's Lenovo which I don't like. At all.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

I can't believe you dealt with an E-450 for years. The i3 being a "crappy dual core" is so much faster than the AMD chip it isn't even funny, it also has plenty of GPU power to do what you are asking of it all while using less power. More cores doesn't mean it is faster in any way shape form or fashion.


----------



## kruk (Mar 28, 2017)

Its a 7th generation series APU: R4 graphics, 10W TDP, 2 cores, 2.8 / 2.0GHz (Max/Base), 1MB L2
Taken from: http://www.amd.com/en-gb/products/processors/laptop-processors#
Scroll down and click on *Model Comparisons and Specs*

It has a single Excavator module with 2 ALUs and 1 FPUs, E-450 had two true cores. I personally wouldn't take it, JavaScript/media heavy sites will bring it down to a crawl.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

kruk said:


> Its a 7th generation series APU: R4 graphics, 10W TDP, 2 cores, 2.8 / 2.0GHz (Max/Base), 1MB L2
> Taken from: http://www.amd.com/en-gb/products/processors/laptop-processors#
> Scroll down and click on *Model Comparisons and Specs*
> 
> It has a single Excavator module with 2 ALUs and 1 FPUs, E-450 had two true cores. I personally wouldn't take it, JavaScript/media heavy sites will bring it down to a crawl.



the OS on it's own will bring it down to a crawl.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

kruk said:


> Its a 7th generation series APU: R4 graphics, 10W TDP, 2 cores, 2.8 / 2.0GHz (Max/Base), 1MB L2
> Taken from: http://www.amd.com/en-gb/products/processors/laptop-processors#
> Scroll down and click on *Model Comparisons and Specs*
> 
> It has a single Excavator module with 2 ALUs and 1 FPUs, E-450 had two true cores. I personally wouldn't take it, JavaScript/media heavy sites will bring it down to a crawl.



Yeah, well, that's why I was asking here what's A6-9200 since I couldn't find anything about it anywhere.

A8-7410 should be fairly decent considering I was testing some other AMD A6 (can't remember model exactly) today and it was pretty damn snappy. It scored far better than N3060 in pretty much everything, be it single threaded or multi threaded. Yes, it's 28nm and based on worse architecture, but this thing will be plugged in anyway, consumption plays no role what so ever. It's just max speed I can get for literally the least money. Around 300€ is what I'm willing to pay for it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Yeah, well, that's why I was asking here what's A6-9200 since I couldn't find anything about it anywhere.
> 
> A8-7410 should be fairly decent considering I was testing some other AMD A6 (can't remember model exactly) today and it was pretty damn snappy. It scored far better than N3060 in pretty much everything, be it single threaded or multi threaded. Yes, it's 28nm and based on worse architecture, but this thing will be plugged in anyway, consumption plays no role what so ever. It's just max speed I can get for literally the least money. Around 300€ is what I'm willing to pay for it.



That is an i5 with 4GB of ddr4 here. Europe sucks lol


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

No shit sherlock...


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 28, 2017)

I just got an i3 5005U notebook for the same price as an N3050 (without OS), both the CPU and the InteLgrated is better than the 7410 APU. Please don't tell me backwater latin america has better offerings.

HP 240 G5 if you want to look for it: https://www.pcfactory.cl/producto/23299-Notebook.240.G5.Intel..Core.i3-5005U.4GB.500GB.14.Free.DOS

In fact, this little i3 is faster than my desktop A4-4000, that means a 2GHz 15W i3 is better than a 3,5GHz 65W single module APU. Ryzen notebooks when?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> I just got an i3 5005U notebook for the same price as an N3050 (without OS), both the CPU and the InteLgrated is better than the 7410 APU. Please don't tell me backwater latin america has better offerings.
> 
> HP 240 G5 if you want to look for it: https://www.pcfactory.cl/producto/23299-Notebook.240.G5.Intel..Core.i3-5005U.4GB.500GB.14.Free.DOS
> 
> In fact, this little i3 is faster than my desktop A4-4000, that means a 2GHz 15W i3 is better than a 3,5GHz 65W single module APU. Ryzen notebooks when?



Hell my laptops i7 5500u smokes the A6-7400K I have even clocked up to 4.6ghz. Those little FX based chips are a terrible joke.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2017)

Found one with relatively "similar" price (cca 50€ more), a HP, Lenovo and ASUS that comes with Core i3-5005U, 4GB RAM and 128GB M.2 SSD. Would this be better?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 29, 2017)

Iunno why people shit so much on AMD mobile chips when for the price they actually do a pretty good job. I mean they might run a tad hot but they do a good job.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 14, 2017)

So... did you buy it? i was looking for details on 9200 on google and stumbled onto here


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 17, 2017)

No. I've decided to just wait for ZEN based APU's and buy a low end laptop then. I just hope they won't cost way too much or be crippled too much.


----------



## Totally (Jun 23, 2017)

From AMD

*Model* *Radeon™ Brand* *TDP* *CPU Cores* *CPU Frequency (Max/Base)* *L2 Cache*
A6-9210 R4 10-15W 2 2.8 / 2.4GHz 1MB
A6-9200 R4 10W 2 2.8 / 2.0GHz 1MB

the 9210 is the same thing just slightly higher base clocks


----------

